# Shimano SLX 4-piston brakes



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Shimano just announced SLX-level BRM7120 4-piston brakes, along with their 10-51 cassette. I look forward to seeing these components on mid-level ebikes in the Fall. Even on an ebike, you can never have too wide of a gear range, and the more brake the better. 

Also, for weight weenies, you can save an entire 1.5 ounces per brake with the new XTR 4-piston brakes. 

IMHO, Shimano brakes are the best, hands down. I have had bikes with Hayes, SRAM, Tekro, Magura and Shimano (yes, I have too many bikes), and I'll take Shimano brakes every time. Light feel, all the power you need, great levers, and they use mineral oil so bleeding is not as much of a pain.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Love their brakes too! I’m running the XT 4 piston and just love the power. I just replaced the pads front and rear with metallic pads and love them more! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

